# Dopo le scuse a Maldini, scuse anche a Sheva



## Aron (18 Dicembre 2017)

Shevchenko il 17 agosto: _"Non so cosa aspettarmi dal Milan. C'è un modo programmato e un modo improvvisato per preparare una stagione, e per me al Milan ci sono azioni confuse. Non esiste un piano stabilito. Montella vedeva le cose in un certo modo, con una certa strategia, ma in questo lasso di tempo avrebbero dovuto agire più rapidamente. Poi ci sono così tanti nuovi giocatori. Ne prendono uno per una posizione, e poco dopo ne arriva un altro nello stesso ruolo. Questa è improvvisazione.
Non posso sapere cosa ne sarà del Milan, ma auguro al club tutto il meglio, perché lo considero ancora la mia squadra”.
_

Scusa Sheva. Tu e Paolo avevate capito tutto da tempo.


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Dicembre 2017)

I veri CAMPIONi la sanno lunga.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Shevchenko il 17 agosto: _"Non so cosa aspettarmi dal Milan. C'è un modo programmato e un modo improvvisato per preparare una stagione, e per me al Milan ci sono azioni confuse. Non esiste un piano stabilito. Montella vedeva le cose in un certo modo, con una certa strategia, ma in questo lasso di tempo avrebbero dovuto agire più rapidamente. Poi ci sono così tanti nuovi giocatori. Ne prendono uno per una posizione, e poco dopo ne arriva un altro nello stesso ruolo. Questa è improvvisazione.
> Non posso sapere cosa ne sarà del Milan, ma auguro al club tutto il meglio, perché lo considero ancora la mia squadra”.
> _
> 
> Scusa Sheva. Tu e Paolo avevate capito tutto da tempo.



Ma basta... che pesantezza...


----------



## Pit96 (18 Dicembre 2017)

Alla fine avevano ragione loro


----------



## Djici (18 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma basta... che pesantezza...



Clarenzio, con tutto il rispetto, non e un obbligo scrivere su ogni nuovo argomento.
Se trovi la cosa assurda lascia pure stare.
E non te lo dico perche la penso come Aron e Sheva.
Ma a me sembra pure giusto riportare quello che aveva detto in quel momento.
In tanti si sono presi INSULTI per avere MOTIVATO perche pensavano che si rischiava un flop.
Ovviamente nessuno se lo aspettava cosi clamoroso... ma in tanti ex hanno provato a svegliarci... ma in quel momento era piu facile etichetarli come vedove di B&G.

Perche ora si dice che e facile criticare, che e come sparare sulla croce rossa, che si fa solo dietrologia... ma loro lo hanno fatto ufficialemente mesi fa.

Essere capace di entrare in un topic e dire "ho sbagliato" non e robba per molti.
Onore a chi lo fa.

E chi lo sa, magari faro lo stesso tra qualche mese nel topic ufficiale di qualcuno che critico ferocemente per il momento.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Dicembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Clarenzio, con tutto il rispetto, non e un obbligo scrivere su ogni nuovo argomento.
> Se trovi la cosa assurda lascia pure stare.
> E non te lo dico perche la penso come Aron e Sheva.
> Ma a me sembra pure giusto riportare quello che aveva detto in quel momento.
> ...



Anche tu non sei obbligato a dare lezioni comportamentali agli altri utenti.
Te lo scrivo con tutto il rispetto di questo mondo.

Questo mieloso mea culpa verso un giocatore che non sa nulla della situazione attuale del Milan (a differenza ad esempio di Paolo), che ha legami fortissimi con l'ex proprietà (a differenza ad esempio di Paolo) è stucchevole ed inutile.

Se non ti piace il mio "Ma basta... che pesantezza..." sacrosanto, passa oltre. E' facile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Dicembre 2017)

Io non ho mai criticato chi ha argomentato con logica la propria posizione...io ho preso sempre a pesci in faccia solo i servi alla Costacurta che non hanno minimamente giustificato le loro critiche ma si sono solo lanciati in offese gratuite..

Io resto comunque dell'idea che con un allenatore diverso a Luglio avremmo visto un'altra stagione


----------



## gemy (18 Dicembre 2017)

se mi posso permettere ho l'impressione che ognuno di noi si sia rassegnato a vedere un milan che non sara piu il Milan nessuno di noi ha la voglia di lottare per questi gloriosi colori ci aggrappiamo a presunti benefattori che non esistono l'unico modo per riprenderci ciò che ci spetta è far si che questo calcio sia più
equo non può esistere che alcune società possano avere tutti i migliori giocatori mi riferisco alla juve mai nella storia del calcio italiano vi è stata una imparità cosi evidente solo un riequilibrio dei valori può ridare vita a questo bellissimo sport e non mi si dica che è il libero mercato non è cosi servono regole che distribuiscano i flussi di denaro provenienti dalle televisioni basta vedere come sono vuoti gli stadi per capire che si deve cambiare velocemente


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Dicembre 2017)

gemy ha scritto:


> se mi posso permettere ho l'impressione che ognuno di noi si sia rassegnato a vedere un milan che non sara piu il Milan nessuno di noi ha la voglia di lottare per questi gloriosi colori ci aggrappiamo a presunti benefattori che non esistono l'unico modo per riprenderci ciò che ci spetta è far si che questo calcio sia più
> equo non può esistere che alcune società possano avere tutti i migliori giocatori mi riferisco alla juve mai nella storia del calcio italiano vi è stata una imparità cosi evidente solo un riequilibrio dei valori può ridare vita a questo bellissimo sport e non mi si dica che è il libero mercato non è cosi servono regole che distribuiscano i flussi di denaro provenienti dalle televisioni basta vedere come sono vuoti gli stadi per capire che si deve cambiare velocemente



Il calcio come il mondo evolve..
Io per esempio non investirei nulla nello stadio eprché tempo 5-10 anni avremo un VR che da casa ci farà sembrare di vedere il match come dallo stadio..allora si che giocheremo in stadi deserti


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Shevchenko il 17 agosto: _"Non so cosa aspettarmi dal Milan. C'è un modo programmato e un modo improvvisato per preparare una stagione, e per me al Milan ci sono azioni confuse. Non esiste un piano stabilito. Montella vedeva le cose in un certo modo, con una certa strategia, ma in questo lasso di tempo avrebbero dovuto agire più rapidamente. Poi ci sono così tanti nuovi giocatori. Ne prendono uno per una posizione, e poco dopo ne arriva un altro nello stesso ruolo. Questa è improvvisazione.
> Non posso sapere cosa ne sarà del Milan, ma auguro al club tutto il meglio, perché lo considero ancora la mia squadra”.
> _
> 
> Scusa Sheva. Tu e Paolo avevate capito tutto da tempo.



Io tutta questa confusione non ce la vedo francamente.
Le idee c'erano ed erano chiare , se poi è stata rivoltata la rosa come un calzino, lo spogliatoio è nuovo, molti non stanno rendendo bisogna analizzare bene ogni aspetto ma non perdiamo mai di vista il problema primario : la rosa che ha lasciato in dote galliani era da cestinare e tutti lo abbiamo invocato per mesi.


----------



## Aron (18 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io resto comunque dell'idea che con un allenatore diverso a Luglio avremmo visto un'altra stagione



Avremmo avuto cinque/sei punti in più con un bravo allenatore, per il resto il miracolo stile Inter (perché l'Inter sta facendo un miracolo oltre ogni aspettativa, non è certo lo standard) viene fatto con Icardi e Perisic, due giocatori che noi non abbiamo.


----------



## Aron (18 Dicembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io tutta questa confusione non ce la vedo francamente.
> Le idee c'erano ed erano chiare , se poi è stata rivoltata la rosa come un calzino, lo spogliatoio è nuovo, molti non stanno rendendo bisogna analizzare bene ogni aspetto ma non perdiamo mai di vista il problema primario : la rosa che ha lasciato in dote galliani era da cestinare e tutti lo abbiamo invocato per mesi.



La scelta di rivoltare la rosa come un calzino è stata della dirigenza. Lo stesso Fassone e lo stesso Mirabelli hanno detto più volte che non erano obbligati a farlo, erano indecisi per loro stessa ammissione tra investire su tre/quattro giocatori molto forti o prenderne tanti livellando omogenamente la squadra.
La rosa dell'anno scorso ha comunque fatto uno strepitoso girone d'andata, ha vinto Super Coppa e si è qualificata in Europa League. Una piccola base c'era, ed è esclusivamente su quella piccola base a cui si è aggiunto Cutrone che campa il Milan di quest'anno.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> La scelta di rivoltare la rosa come un calzino è stata della dirigenza. Lo stesso Fassone e lo stesso Mirabelli hanno detto più volte che non erano obbligati a farlo, erano indecisi per loro stessa ammissione tra investire su tre/quattro giocatori molto forti o prenderne tanti livellando omogenamente la squadra.
> La rosa dell'anno scorso ha comunque fatto uno strepitoso girone d'andata, ha vinto Super Coppa e si è qualificata in Europa League. Una piccola base c'era, ed è esclusivamente su quella piccola base a cui si è aggiunto Cutrone che campa il Milan di quest'anno.



Era un milan mediocre che eccelleva nella mediocrità, un milan che annaspava tra settimo e ottavo posto.
Per quel milan non vi era futuro, per questo si. 
Giusto ricostruire ripartendo da zero, altrettanto giusto pretendere risultati migliori da quelli che stiamo ottenendo.
Della rosa dello scorso anno avrei trattenuto solo kucka e deulofeu, gli altri erano tutti da cestinare senza rimpiangerli nemmeno un secondo.


----------



## Gito (18 Dicembre 2017)

Eravamo per la maggior parte tutti contenti della rivoluzione, c'è chi avrebbe tenuto kucka, chi qualcun altro, chi voleva altri 4-5 acquisti dopo averne presi 11. Sapevamo che serviva tempo e nel calcio tempo significa tenere duro per tutta questa stagione sportiva almeno.
Se dopo 2 mesi eravamo a lottare con le top era un miracolo non la norma.
Certo, stiamo rendendo meno di quel che tutti ci aspettavamo ma non perchè abbiamo preso 11 pippe. Abbiamo sbagliato completamente la preparazione atletica e avavamo un allenatore che non ha saputo e voluto scegliere dei titolari od un modulo per farli giocare. L'unico rimprovero che gli faccio ai dirigenti è di non aver preso un attaccante con i controcapperi al posto di Pippalinic ma non avrebbe comunque reso neanche il top se un allenatore non li fa allenare bene.
Serve pazienza, quest'anno mandiamo giu tutto l'amaro sperando di puntellare bene la rosa e ripartire con un altra marcia anno prossimo.
Pensate ad una cosa, se avessimo cambiato poco, quindi avremmo mantenuto in gran parte la squadra dell'anno scorso. Avendo una rosa vecchia, scarsa ed invendibile per fare plusvalenze, con le restrizioni Uefa come sarebbero stati i prossimi mercati? Sousa titolare con affianco Pippo e Pluto?


----------



## sballotello (18 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma basta... che pesantezza...


Ehhh


----------



## sballotello (18 Dicembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Era un milan mediocre che eccelleva nella mediocrità, un milan che annaspava tra settimo e ottavo posto.
> Per quel milan non vi era futuro, per questo si.
> Giusto ricostruire ripartendo da zero, altrettanto giusto pretendere risultati migliori da quelli che stiamo ottenendo.
> Della rosa dello scorso anno avrei trattenuto solo kucka e deulofeu, gli altri erano tutti da cestinare senza rimpiangerli nemmeno un secondo.



Ehhh, avevamo una rosa oscena, ma forse per alcuni si stava meglio quando si stava peggio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Avremmo avuto cinque/sei punti in più con un bravo allenatore, per il resto il miracolo stile Inter (perché l'Inter sta facendo un miracolo oltre ogni aspettativa, non è certo lo standard) viene fatto con Icardi e Perisic, due giocatori che noi non abbiamo.



E che loro avevano anche 12 mesi fa quando hanno chiuso dietro di noi....


----------



## Aron (18 Dicembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Era un milan mediocre che eccelleva nella mediocrità, un milan che annaspava tra settimo e ottavo posto.
> Per quel milan non vi era futuro, per questo si.
> Giusto ricostruire ripartendo da zero, altrettanto giusto pretendere risultati migliori da quelli che stiamo ottenendo.
> Della rosa dello scorso anno avrei trattenuto solo kucka e deulofeu, gli altri erano tutti da cestinare senza rimpiangerli nemmeno un secondo.



Futuro con chi? Con questa dirigenza? Con Biglia, Borini, Musacchio, Kalinic e Calhanoglu? 
Oggi chi tira avanti la carretta sono i vecchi. Senza i vecchi ed esclusivamente i nuovi chissà dove saremmo.

E' stata fatta una rifondazione sulla quantità, ma non sulla qualità, per di più tenendo il cuore del vecchio spogliatoio (Montolivo, Zapata e Abate). 
Di fatto non è stato rifondato nulla.


----------



## 13-33 (18 Dicembre 2017)

Pure Boban !!!!!


----------



## Gito (18 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Futuro con chi? Con questa dirigenza? Con Biglia, Borini, Musacchio, Kalinic e Calhanoglu?
> Oggi chi tira avanti la carretta sono i vecchi. Senza i vecchi ed esclusivamente i nuovi chissà dove saremmo.
> 
> E' stata fatta una rifondazione sulla quantità, ma non sulla qualità, per di più tenendo il cuore del vecchio spogliatoio (Montolivo, Zapata e Abate).
> Di fatto non è stato rifondato nulla.



vabbè Biglia era a detta di tutti il miglior regista della serie A ed ora viene schifato.... ooook Musacchio bel difensore e schifiamolo... ooook un po di equilibrio su.
Son d'accordo che rifondare senza mandare via chi "comanda" nello spogliatoio non è stata una gran mossa ma tra il dire ed il fare c'è di mezzo il mare come si suol dire... Come fai a vendere qui 3 pezzenti devi essere Udini per farli sparire


----------



## Aron (18 Dicembre 2017)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Pure Boban !!!!!



Verissimo.
Boban a luglio: "Questo Milan non mi convince. Mancano giocatori di altissimo livello, voglio vederli come giocano a San Siro dove è sempre difficile giocare.

Poi a settembre: "Il Milan ha preso tanti buoni giocatori, ma nessun campione. Difficile vincere con così molti innesti, ma spero di sbagliarmi”.


----------



## 13-33 (18 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Verissimo.
> Boban a luglio: "Questo Milan non mi convince. Mancano giocatori di altissimo livello, voglio vederli come giocano a San Siro dove è sempre difficile giocare.
> 
> Poi a settembre: "Il Milan ha preso tanti buoni giocatori, ma nessun campione. Difficile vincere con così molti innesti, ma spero di sbagliarmi”.


Dobbiamo ripartire con questa gente capiscono troppo bene il Calcio e il mondo Milan.


----------



## Djici (18 Dicembre 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Ehhh, avevamo una rosa oscena, ma forse per alcuni si stava meglio quando si stava peggio.



Non parlo di società (perché era veramente difficile fare peggio di B&G sia a livello di prese per il sedere che per tutto il resto) ma il campo sta dicendo chiaramente che si stava meglio l'anno scorso.
Se dici che si sta meglio ora è perché guardi i nomi uno ad uno e fai un confronto assurdo se parli di gioco di squadra (ma è anche vero che in molti lo fanno come te e pure io piu di qualche volta l'ho fatto).
Guarda le CARATTERISTICHE della rosa.
Guarda chi è veloce. Guarda chi sa saltare l'uomo.
Guarda chi la deve butare dentro.

Non siamo piu forti dello scorso anno.
Ogni domenica ne abbiamo la dimostrazione. Purtroppo.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Dicembre 2017)

Attendiamo anche (ed ancora) le scuse di sua eminenza ed il suo organo di scribacchini al camallo arrabbiato, pallone gonfiato, ignorante, uomo di latta, signor nessuno, fallito Gianni Rivera.



13-33 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo ripartire con questa gente capiscono troppo bene il Calcio e il mondo Milan.



Quindi Boban e Sheva che non frequentano il mondo del calcio da quando hanno smesso di giocare sarebbero gli uomini giusti da cui ripartire, mentre i vari Gattuso, Abbiati, Filippo Galli etc.. passando per Albertini, Donadoni ed Evani che continuano a lavorare nell'ambiente evitando certe dichiarazioni fuori luogo non andrebbero bene?


----------



## Aron (18 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Attendiamo anche (ed ancora) le scuse di sua eminenza ed il suo organo di scribacchini al camallo arrabbiato, pallone gonfiato, ignorante, uomo di latta, signor nessuno, fallito Gianni Rivera.
> 
> 
> 
> Quindi Boban e Sheva che non frequentano il mondo del calcio da quando hanno smesso di giocare sarebbero gli uomini giusti da cui ripartire, mentre i vari Gattuso, Abbiati, Filippo Galli etc.. passando per Albertini, Donadoni ed Evani che continuano a lavorare nell'ambiente evitando certe dichiarazioni fuori luogo non andrebbero bene?



Boban è segretario alla Fifa, Sheva è allenatore. 
Il calcio lo continuano a masticare 

Loro comunque vengono dopo Maldini e Albertini


----------



## sballotello (18 Dicembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non parlo di società (perché era veramente difficile fare peggio di B&G sia a livello di prese per il sedere che per tutto il resto) ma il campo sta dicendo chiaramente che si stava meglio l'anno scorso.
> Se dici che si sta meglio ora è perché guardi i nomi uno ad uno e fai un confronto assurdo se parli di gioco di squadra (ma è anche vero che in molti lo fanno come te e pure io piu di qualche volta l'ho fatto).
> Guarda le CARATTERISTICHE della rosa.
> Guarda chi è veloce. Guarda chi sa saltare l'uomo.
> ...


Quando c'è una società seria come questa si capiranno gli errori fatti e vedremo di fare meglio il prossimo anno, con b&g andava sempre tutto bene siamo a posto così. Quest'anno giochiamo male,sono stati commessi degli errori,il prossimo anno andrà meglio perché là prossima estate faremo l'impossibile per correggere e rimediare.percui scusa se non mi manca niente della precedente gestione.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Futuro con chi? Con questa dirigenza? Con Biglia, Borini, Musacchio, Kalinic e Calhanoglu?
> Oggi chi tira avanti la carretta sono i vecchi. Senza i vecchi ed esclusivamente i nuovi chissà dove saremmo.
> 
> E' stata fatta una rifondazione sulla quantità, ma non sulla qualità, per di più tenendo il cuore del vecchio spogliatoio (Montolivo, Zapata e Abate).
> Di fatto non è stato rifondato nulla.



Se la rifondazione è stata fatta sulla quantità vuol dire mancava propio la base.
Non era esattamente facile ricostruire tutto con i soldi a disposizione che, apparentemente erano tanti, ma, visto il gran numero di giocatori arrivati, tutto sommato non lo erano.
Per me non è tutto da buttare, qualche scelta è stata sbagliata, qualche valutazione pure ma ora una base c'è e si può programmare qualcosa.
Il passato non lo potrei mai rimpiangere mai perchè mentre ora si sbaglia prima non si operava affatto.
Meglio l'errore che l'inerzia.
Son certo che invertendo la rotta molti dei giocatori che ora sembrano scarsi potranno dire la loro e far ravvedere tante persone.


----------



## 13-33 (18 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Attendiamo anche (ed ancora) le scuse di sua eminenza ed il suo organo di scribacchini al camallo arrabbiato, pallone gonfiato, ignorante, uomo di latta, signor nessuno, fallito Gianni Rivera.
> 
> 
> 
> Quindi Boban e Sheva che non frequentano il mondo del calcio da quando hanno smesso di giocare sarebbero gli uomini giusti da cui ripartire, mentre i vari Gattuso, Abbiati, Filippo Galli etc.. passando per Albertini, Donadoni ed Evani che continuano a lavorare nell'ambiente evitando certe dichiarazioni fuori luogo non andrebbero bene?


Per me un Albertini andrebbe benissimo in societa. Gente di carisma e personalita che conosco il Milan.


----------



## Djici (18 Dicembre 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Quando c'è una società seria come questa si capiranno gli errori fatti e vedremo di fare meglio il prossimo anno, con b&g andava sempre tutto bene siamo a posto così. Quest'anno giochiamo male,sono stati commessi degli errori,il prossimo anno andrà meglio perché là prossima estate faremo l'impossibile per correggere e rimediare.percui scusa se non mi manca niente della precedente gestione.



Eh no. Io non parlo proprio di società. Parlo di campo, di calcio giocato.
A me non mi viene nemmeno in sogni di invocare B&G.
Però questi mi stanno facendo già invocare nuovi proprietari e nuovi dirigenti. Ho detto nuovi. I vecchi e meglio lasciarli dove stanno.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Boban è segretario alla Fifa, Sheva è allenatore.
> Il calcio lo continuano a masticare
> 
> Loro comunque vengono dopo Maldini e Albertini



Sheva è un simbolo per l'Ucraina, più politico che altro ormai. Non ha alcuna esperienza pregressa da allenatore ed infatti in nazionale si è fatto affiancare da Tassotti e Maldera.
Boban ha fatto il commentatore da quando ha smesso di giocare e tuttora non si occupa di calcio giocato. Il croato non c'entra nulla con profili come Donadoni o Evani, ma neppure con Albertini.
La verità è che questi 2 ex giocatori non hanno alcuna esperienza per poter contribuire alla nostra causa, a confronto Rino è un plurilaureato.


----------



## Aron (18 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sheva è un simbolo per l'Ucraina, più politico che altro ormai. Non ha alcuna esperienza pregressa da allenatore ed infatti in nazionale si è fatto affiancare da Tassotti e Maldera.
> Boban ha fatto il commentatore da quando ha smesso di giocare e tuttora non si occupa di calcio giocato. Il croato non c'entra nulla con profili come Donadoni o Evani, ma neppure con Albertini.
> La verità è che questi 2 ex giocatori non hanno alcuna esperienza per poter contribuire alla nostra causa, a confronto Rino è un plurilaureato.



Il punto sostanziale è che ci hanno visto giusto


----------



## cubase55 (18 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Verissimo.
> Boban a luglio: "Questo Milan non mi convince. Mancano giocatori di altissimo livello, voglio vederli come giocano a San Siro dove è sempre difficile giocare.
> 
> Poi a settembre: "Il Milan ha preso tanti buoni giocatori, ma nessun campione. Difficile vincere con così molti innesti, ma spero di sbagliarmi”.



Ed aveva perfettamente ragione...

Ma qui si scrive che Boban, Costacurta, Sheva, e finaco Rivera che sono quelli che ci hanno fatto, fino prova contraria, vincere qualcosa e hanno dato lustro a questa società, se si permettono di esprimere un parere su questa squadra di brocchi, perchè tali sono, sono degli emeriti imbecilli e nulla sanno di calcio.

Ma se questi hanno criticato e continuano a farlo la squadra, significa, poichè incapaci e che nulla sanno di calcio che invece questa oltre ad essere una squadra di fenomeni sta pure ai vertici della classifica o no?

Allora visto che mi trovo in mezzo a tanti professori che si permettono di tacciare questi Campioni, di ignoranza calcistica chiedo :

A) La giusta Presidenza e Management del Milan quale sarebbe stata e quale dovrebbe essere?
B) Il giusto allenatore per il Milan, ammesso che venga in questa Società sgangherata , quale sarebbe stato e quale sarebbe?
c) Quali sarebbero i giocatori che potrebbero ridare lustro a questa squadra , considerato che abbiamo già acquistato, secondo il parere di molti, già parecchi top players quali Biglia, Silva, Rodriguez Chala e Kalinic?

Mi aspetto che prima o poi se solo oseranno esprimere un parere negativo sulla squadra vengano tacciati di ignoranza calcistica pure i tre olandesi.
Mah..


----------



## vanbasten (18 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Shevchenko il 17 agosto: _"Non so cosa aspettarmi dal Milan. C'è un modo programmato e un modo improvvisato per preparare una stagione, e per me al Milan ci sono azioni confuse. Non esiste un piano stabilito. Montella vedeva le cose in un certo modo, con una certa strategia, ma in questo lasso di tempo avrebbero dovuto agire più rapidamente. Poi ci sono così tanti nuovi giocatori. Ne prendono uno per una posizione, e poco dopo ne arriva un altro nello stesso ruolo. Questa è improvvisazione.
> Non posso sapere cosa ne sarà del Milan, ma auguro al club tutto il meglio, perché lo considero ancora la mia squadra”.
> _
> 
> Scusa Sheva. Tu e Paolo avevate capito tutto da tempo.



e a noi tifosi chi ci chiede scusa dopo la vergognosa gestione degli ultimi 6anni????


----------



## Jino (18 Dicembre 2017)

Io ero uno dei pochi a non esser assolutamente esaltato dal mercato, si era un buon mercato ma di certezze ne erano appunto arrivate pochissime...e venivo criticato al pari dei vari Maldini e Sheva...solo perchè la pensavo come loro ed ero scettico...certo MAI mi sarei aspettato una stagione cosi disastrosa, mi sarei aspettato un quinto posto, li a giocarsi con difficoltà il quarto....ma MAI una stagione cosi negativa.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Dicembre 2017)

Nulla da aggiungere. Quando parlano persone come Shevchenko e Maldini bisogna solo stare zitti e ascoltare. Mi vergogno come un ladro per aver dubitato delle loro parole a giugno.
Io comunque spero che possano entrare in società.


----------



## Aron (18 Dicembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io comunque spero che possano entrare in società.



Abbiamo un patrimonio incredibile di giocatori da cui attingere che potrebbero stare in società:

-Maldini
-Albertini
-Leonardo (che alcuni considerano un traditore, ma questo è un altro discorso)
-Boban
-Roberto Baggio
-Kakà
-Nesta
-Gattuso

e non sfruttiamo minimamente questa possibilità. C'è sempre gente che pensa ai propri interessi anziché al bene del Milan.


----------



## Garrincha (19 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> e a noi tifosi chi ci chiede scusa dopo la vergognosa gestione degli ultimi 6anni????



Gli ultimi anni sembrano gestiti da professionisti senza pari rispetto all'attuale


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Abbiamo un patrimonio incredibile di giocatori da cui attingere che potrebbero stare in società:
> 
> -Maldini
> -Albertini
> ...



grandissimo elenco di nomi, tutti vicini attualmente al mondo del calcio tra l'altro.
Maldiniihi!h1 Bobaaaan!h1


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Dicembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Nulla da aggiungere. *Quando parlano persone come Shevchenko e Maldini bisogna solo stare zitti e ascoltare. *Mi vergogno come un ladro per aver dubitato delle loro parole a giugno.
> Io comunque spero che possano entrare in società.



A mia nonna piace questo intervento.


----------



## cubase55 (19 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> e a noi tifosi chi ci chiede scusa dopo la vergognosa gestione degli ultimi 6anni????



Ma se vai a vedere un film e poi scopri che non ti è piaciuto pretendi le scuse da qualcuno?
Il calcio è uno spettacolo e nessuno deve niente a nessuno. Non ti piace? non lo guardi o non vai allo stadio. Non è semplice gestire una Società di calcio e chi lo fa, o lo faceva aveva tra i veri motivi anche quello passionale. In ogni caso si può tifare pro, contro, ma nessuno deve niente a nessuno.


----------



## vanbasten (19 Dicembre 2017)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Gli ultimi anni sembrano gestiti da professionisti senza pari rispetto all'attuale



Beh certo quando arrivi decimo, ottavo, settimo e sesto sono soddisfazioni.... era solo casualità... e non incompetenza di galliani.


----------



## PM3 (19 Dicembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se la rifondazione è stata fatta sulla quantità vuol dire mancava propio la base.
> Non era esattamente facile ricostruire tutto con i soldi a disposizione che, apparentemente erano tanti, ma, visto il gran numero di giocatori arrivati, tutto sommato non lo erano.
> Per me non è tutto da buttare, qualche scelta è stata sbagliata, qualche valutazione pure ma ora una base c'è e si può programmare qualcosa.
> Il passato non lo potrei mai rimpiangere mai perchè mentre ora si sbaglia prima non si operava affatto.
> ...




Perfettamente d'accordo con te.

Per quanto riguarda le scuse, Maldini non è entrato in società perché non gli andava bene il ruolo che gli avevano proposto. Quindi non mi sembra abbia espresso giudizi. 
Sheva ha avuto ragione purtroppo per una lunga serie di fattori la squadra sta rendendo ben al di sotto delle più nere aspettative.


----------



## Aron (19 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> grandissimo elenco di nomi, tutti vicini attualmente al mondo del calcio tra l'altro.
> Maldiniihi!h1 Bobaaaan!h1



Gente che tra luglio e settembre ha espresso forti dubbi su questa società. 

Ma noi abbiamo Fassone e Mirabellinho!1!i11!!! I fatti danno ragione a Fax&Max!11"!!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Gente che tra luglio e settembre ha espresso forti dubbi su questa società.
> 
> Ma noi abbiamo Fassone e Mirabellinho!1!i11!!! I fatti danno ragione a Fax&Max!11"!!



più che forti dubbi, io direi hanno espresso delle ovvietà, in un mercato in cui ti chiedono 100 mil per il primo pirla che viene da una stagione disputata decentemente, dire il milan non ha comprato campioni ma solo buoni giocatori mi sembra ovvio, alla fine una media di una ventina di mil a giocatore mica potevamo aspettarci 10 fenomeni


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Abbiamo un patrimonio incredibile di giocatori da cui attingere che potrebbero stare in società:
> 
> -Maldini
> -Albertini
> ...




Ma oltretutto con quella gente avremmo tutta un'altra credibilità. Un conto è se Morata riceve una chiamata da Maldini, un conto è se la riceve da Mirabelli. Mi immagino quest'ultimo che a giugno chiama Morata e gli dice. "Hello Morada, ui uond you in Milan do bass to cos formal".


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Dicembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma oltretutto con quella gente avremmo tutta un'altra credibilità. Un conto è se Morata riceve una chiamata da Maldini, un conto è se la riceve da Mirabelli. Mi immagino quest'ultimo che a giugno chiama Morata e gli dice. "Hello Morada, ui uond you in Milan do bass to cos formal".



pero bisogna anche dire che se proponi a maldini di lavorare e questo ti dice di no, non puoi di certo convincerlo in maniera coatta, se kaka pretende un altro anno da calciatore prima di entrare come dirigente non è che bisogna accontentare le richieste di tutti solo perche ex bandiere


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> pero bisogna anche dire che se proponi a maldini di lavorare e questo ti dice di no, non puoi di certo convincerlo in maniera coatta, se kaka pretende un altro anno da calciatore prima di entrare come dirigente non è che bisogna accontentare le richieste di tutti solo perche ex bandiere



Vabbè ma Maldini ha rifiutato perché volevano renderlo un subordinato di Mirabelli quando era più qualificato di quest'ultimo. Ha fatto benissimo a dire no.
Dovevano assumere lui per la parte sportiva, e mettere Mirabelli come capo degli osservatori nella Regione Calabria.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Dicembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma Maldini ha rifiutato perché volevano renderlo un subordinato di Mirabelli quando era più qualificato di quest'ultimo. Ha fatto benissimo a dire no.
> Dovevano assumere lui per la parte sportiva, e mettere Mirabelli come capo degli osservatori nella Regione Calabria.



come sia andata veramente con maldini non lo sappiamo, le voci riportavano che maldini ambisse al ruolo di fassone non a quello di mirabelli


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> come sia andata veramente con maldini non lo sappiamo, le voci riportavano che maldini ambisse al ruolo di fassone non a quello di mirabelli



Non so, mi sembra strano che Maldini volesse occuparsi della parte finanziaria del club piuttosto che di quella sportiva.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Dicembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Non so, mi sembra strano che Maldini volesse occuparsi della parte finanziaria del club piuttosto che di quella sportiva.



forse non voleva fare l'AD direttamente ma il direttore generale come marotta, sta di fatto che la proposta è stata fatta, quindi la dirigenza era consapevole che un figura del calibro di maldini servisse


----------



## Aron (19 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> come sia andata veramente con maldini non lo sappiamo, le voci riportavano che maldini ambisse al ruolo di fassone non a quello di mirabelli


----------



## Aron (19 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> più che forti dubbi, io direi hanno espresso delle ovvietà, in un mercato in cui ti chiedono 100 mil per il primo pirla che viene da una stagione disputata decentemente, dire il milan non ha comprato campioni ma solo buoni giocatori mi sembra ovvio, alla fine una media di una ventina di mil a giocatore mica potevamo aspettarci 10 fenomeni



Magari fossero arrivati i buoni giocatori. La maggior parte non lo sono.

E' comunque falso che per avere i campioni deve spendere 100 milioni a botta. 
Già detto e stradetto. Salah è stato venduto a 100 milioni o a 40? Matuidi è stato venduto a 20 milioni o 100? Keita è andato via a 30 milioni o 100? Pjanic a 30 milioni o 100?

Si arriva a mistificare la realtà in nome del fassonismo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


>



il ruolo di direttore tecnico si sovrappone con quello dell'allenatore mica con quello del ds


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Magari fossero arrivati i buoni giocatori. La maggior parte non lo sono.
> 
> E' comunque è falso che per avere i campioni deve spendere 100 milioni a botta.
> Già detto e stradetto. Salah è stato venduto a 100 milioni o a 40? Matuidi è stato venduto a 20 milioni o 100? Keita è andato via a 30 milioni o 100? Pjanic a 30 milioni o 100?
> ...



 quelli sono campioni ? metti da parte l'odio per la nuova dirigenza/proprietà e rivediti la definizione di campione


----------



## Aron (19 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> quelli sono campioni ? metti da parte l'odio per la nuova dirigenza/proprietà e rivediti la definizione di campione



Guardati Salah come sta giocando in Premier. Sì, lui è un campione. 

Il fuoriclasse (e il fuoriclasse è a un livello sopra al campione) da 60/70/90/100 milioni lo si poteva e lo si doveva prendere. 

E' roba da scellerati credere che unire un mucchio di mezzi giocatori possano trascinarsi a vicenda senza uno/due fuoriclasse a dare entusiasmo e a reggere l'intera squadra.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Guardati Salah come sta giocando in Premier. Sì, lui è un campione.
> 
> Il fuoriclasse (e il fuoriclasse è a un livello sopra al campione) da 60/70/90/100 milioni lo si poteva e lo si doveva prendere.
> 
> E' roba da scellerati credere che unire un mucchio di mezzi giocatori possano trascinarsi a vicenda senza uno/due fuoriclasse a dare entusiasmo e a reggere l'intera squadra.



i campioni sono gli sheva, i kaka, gli ibra mentre i fuori classe sono i cr7, i messi. Salah è un ottimo giocatore come i vari bonucci, pjanic ecc. Aggiorna il dizionario, prendi una versione riveduta e corretta


----------



## Mister Varidoianis (19 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Magari fossero arrivati i buoni giocatori. La maggior parte non lo sono.
> 
> E' comunque falso che per avere i campioni deve spendere 100 milioni a botta.
> Già detto e stradetto. Salah è stato venduto a 100 milioni o a 40? Matuidi è stato venduto a 20 milioni o 100? Keita è andato via a 30 milioni o 100? Pjanic a 30 milioni o 100?
> ...



Devi tener conto anche della volontà dei giocatori. Per Keita, ad esempio, c'era già l'accordo con Lotito per prenderlo in coppia con Biglia a 50 milioni complessivi, ma tutto saltò perché lui e/o il suo procutatore si erano già promessi alla Juve (salvo poi fare marcia indietro al 31 agosto, quando hanno capito che Lotito lo avrebbe tenuto un anno in tribuna).

Discorso simile per Morata, che era già nostro a maggio e poi improvvisamente si è ricordato di essere juventino (faccenda misteriosa, per non dire surreale) o Diego Costa, che contro il parere di Mendes si è incaponito nel voler tornare a Madrid (pur dovendo aspettare gennaio per il blocco al loro mercato).


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Magari fossero arrivati i buoni giocatori. La maggior parte non lo sono.
> 
> E' comunque falso che per avere i campioni deve spendere 100 milioni a botta.
> Già detto e stradetto. Salah è stato venduto a 100 milioni o a 40? Matuidi è stato venduto a 20 milioni o 100? Keita è andato via a 30 milioni o 100? Pjanic a 30 milioni o 100?
> ...




Aggiungo Kolarov 5 milioni
James Rodriguez 40 milioni
Lacazette 50 milioni
Matic 35 milioni
Skriniar 23 milioni


Non sono fenomeni, ma parliamo comunque di ottimi giocatori.
Eh ma ormai anche per Caracciolo ti chiedono 150 milioni, Mira Mirabilia aveva le mani legate, facile parlare col senno di poi, il problema semmai sono gli otto milioni di euro per Pazzini


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Dicembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Aggiungo Kolarov 5 milioni
> James Rodriguez 40 milioni
> Lacazette 50 milioni
> Matic 35 milioni
> ...



attenzione che james rodriguez non sta passando un buon momento manco al bayer, capisco che l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde ma fino ad un certo punto


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> attenzione che james rodriguez non sta passando un buon momento manco al bayer, capisco che l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde ma fino ad un certo punto



attenzione che io e Aron abbiamo fatto 7-8 nomi, capisco che bisogna sempre buttarla in caciara e cambiare l'oggetto del discorso ma fino ad un certo punto


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Dicembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> attenzione che io e Aron abbiamo fatto 7-8 nomi, capisco che bisogna sempre buttarla in caciara e cambiare l'oggetto del discorso ma fino ad un certo punto



si ma riparte sempre la solita solfa, pensi che un kolarov con la preparazione errata nostra sarebbe stato decisivo da noi? skriniar nel contesto di questo milan avrebbe fatto bene come nel contesto gia collaudato dell'inter? la critica è sacrosanta ma estrapolare 7-8 senza riportare il contesto mi sembra quantomeno scorretto


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> si ma riparte sempre la solita solfa, pensi che un kolarov con la preparazione errata nostra sarebbe stato decisivo da noi? skriniar nel contesto di questo milan avrebbe fatto bene come nel contesto gia collaudato dell'inter? la critica è sacrosanta ma estrapolare 7-8 senza riportare il contesto mi sembra quantomeno scorretto




Io dico solo che con 240 milioni potevamo avere una formazione di questo tipo:

Donnarumma
Conti-Skriniar-Romagnoli-Kolarov
Matic-Matuidi
Suso-James Rodriguez-Keita
Lacazette

È solo un esempio eh, adesso non voglio aprire una discussione parallela del tipo "Eh ma quella squadra è male assortita perché Suso nel 4231 non tornerebbe indietro a coprire" o cose del genere.

Ergo non è vero che nel mercato odierno anche l'ultimo degli idioti ti costa 150 milioni.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Dicembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io dico solo che con 240 milioni potevamo avere una formazione di questo tipo:
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti-Skriniar-Romagnoli-Kolarov
> ...



pero devi anche ammettere per onestà intellettuale che dire ora, a fatti compiuti, io avrei preso kolarov, skriniar e matuidi è un pò scorretto, col senno di poi le valutazioni sono di gran lunga più facili  poi , per carità, che uno posso ritenere che con 200 e pass mil si potesse allestire una squadra migliore non ho nulla in contrario.

P.S.: chiudiamo l'OT altrimenti l'admin ci cazzia


----------



## Djici (19 Dicembre 2017)

La stessa onestà intellettuale che utilizzi per difenderlo su certi punti (come Kolarov... perchè e vero che sarebbe forse stato criticato come acquisto "alla Galliani"... ma ritengo comunque che loro devono fare scelte senza pensare a quello che vogliono i tifosi ma pensando a quello che manca in questa rosa) la dovresti utilizzare quando parli dei suoi acquisti.

Non faccio nemmeno nomi. Parlo delle caratteristiche.
Come si fa ad arrivare a spendere 240 mln senza giocatori veloci, senza che sappiano saltare l'avversario, senza mobilità, senza strapotere fisico e senza centimetri davanti per prenderla di testa? 
E non mi venire a dire che tutti i scarsi li ha voluti Montella o addirittura Fassone (come avevi detto per Kalinic).
Ma poi ANCHE FOSSERO VERAMENTE SCELTE DI MONTELLA (cosa che non credo) e stato comunque lui a parlare con Montella è a parlare di modulo, giocatori, tattica e caratteristiche.
Come si fa ad accettare un progetto che vede la costruzione di una rosa senza le caratteristiche che ho elencato prima? 
Come si fa a fare un mercato ibrido... capisco la mancanza di riserve perché i soldi non erano infiniti ma come spieghi che la rosa non vada bene per nessun modulo? 

Non esiste.
Non esiste proprio.

Vedi che in un modo o l'altro ha sbagliato. Sia di uomini (ma è un problema purtroppo fanno tutti i DS... nessuno è infallibile) ma pure sulle caratteristiche tecnico-tattiche. E questo è inaccettabile quando potevi spendere 240 mln.

E non mi parlare ancora del povero Di Francesco o del povero Spalletti che ancora aspettano un esterno destro. Loro sono bloccati. Noi no. Potevamo pure fare di più (sempre se quello che hanno detto Mirabelli e Fassone sia vero) ma hanno detto che la rosa andava bene così per la qualificazione in CL.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Dicembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> La stessa onestà intellettuale che utilizzi per difenderlo su certi punti (come Kolarov... perchè e vero che sarebbe forse stato criticato come acquisto "alla Galliani"... ma ritengo comunque che loro devono fare scelte senza pensare a quello che vogliono i tifosi ma pensando a quello che manca in questa rosa) la dovresti utilizzare quando parli dei suoi acquisti.
> 
> Non faccio nemmeno nomi. Parlo delle caratteristiche.
> Come si fa ad arrivare a spendere 240 mln senza giocatori veloci, senza che sappiano saltare l'avversario, senza mobilità, senza strapotere fisico e senza centimetri davanti per prenderla di testa?
> ...



ripeto la questione per l'n-esima volta, che la squadra abbia qualche lacuna non l'ho mai negato, che ci siano stati errori nel mercato lo dissi gia in estate, solo che per te sono errori madornali da licenziamento diretto (opinione che non condivido ma rispettabile) per me sono errori figli di una serie di accadimenti di cui abbiamo parlato e riparlato, quindi per adesso, per quanto mi riguarda, fassone e mirabelli hanno delle scusanti.
Io, torno a ripetere, contesto solo i commenti che riportano una verità parziale solo per avvalorare la propria tesi


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il ruolo di direttore tecnico si sovrappone con quello dell'allenatore mica con quello del ds



Non proprio, il direttore tecnico è quello che fa da tramite tra DS ed allenatore. Mirabelli sarebbe stato più dietro ad una scrivania e Maldini più uomo di campo. Ma di fatto il mercato, seppur sui consigli di allenatore e DT sarebbe spettata a Mirabelli l'ultima parola.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Dicembre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non proprio, il direttore tecnico è quello che fa da tramite tra DS ed allenatore. Mirabelli sarebbe stato più dietro ad una scrivania e Maldini più uomo di campo. Ma di fatto il mercato, seppur sui consigli di allenatore e DT sarebbe spettata a Mirabelli l'ultima parola.



ed era proprio la figura che serviva a noi, peccato che maldini non abbia accettato


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> pero devi anche ammettere per onestà intellettuale che dire ora, a fatti compiuti, io avrei preso kolarov, skriniar e matuidi è un pò scorretto, col senno di poi le valutazioni sono di gran lunga più facili  poi , per carità, che uno posso ritenere che con 200 e pass mil si potesse allestire una squadra migliore non ho nulla in contrario.
> 
> P.S.: chiudiamo l'OT altrimenti l'admin ci cazzia



Va detto, comunque, che le valutazioni dei dirigenti si sono sempre fatte ex post ed è giusto che sia così.

In caso contrario, dovremmo giustificare Moratti per aver scambiato venduto Pirlo al Milan. Dopotutto Pirlo all'Inter era un trequartista fallito, più inutile di Recoba, destinato a portare le borracce di Rui Costa al Milan. Mica si poteva prevedere la sua esplosione come regista. E comunque Moratti fece quell'errore assolutamente in buona fede.

Ecco, non funziona così. Moratti 15 anni dopo viene ancora preso in giro per quell'affare.

Sarà anche scorretto, ma la regola è questa. I dirigenti si valutano sempre col senno di poi.


----------



## Djici (19 Dicembre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non proprio, il direttore tecnico è quello che fa da tramite tra DS ed allenatore. Mirabelli sarebbe stato più dietro ad una scrivania e Maldini più uomo di campo. Ma di fatto il mercato, seppur sui consigli di allenatore e DT sarebbe spettata a Mirabelli l'ultima parola.



Esatto. Ed è per questo che Maldini ha rifiutato. Fare scelte e poi magari Mirabelli che non ascolta e fa di testa sua... e poi avrebbero mandato Maldini a metterci la faccia se le cose avessero preso una brutta piega... come d'altronde hanno fatto con Gattuso... messo lì per tenere buona la gente.


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ed era proprio la figura che serviva a noi, peccato che maldini non abbia accettato



Sono d'accordissimo con te.

Ad ogni modo viva la sincerità di Paolo, che conoscendosi, aveva subito capito sarebbe stata una convivenza difficile.


----------



## Aron (19 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ed era proprio la figura che serviva a noi, peccato che maldini non abbia accettato



Non esiste al mondo che uno come Paolo Maldini, che conosce così bene il mondo Milan da essere informato in tempo reale della misura dell'erba di Milanello, stia sotto a Mirabelli.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Dicembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Esatto. Ed è per questo che Maldini ha rifiutato. Fare scelte e poi magari Mirabelli che non ascolta e fa di testa sua... e poi avrebbero mandato Maldini a metterci la faccia se le cose avessero preso una brutta piega... come d'altronde hanno fatto con Gattuso... messo lì per tenere buona la gente.



Eccolo qua il nocciolo della faccenda Maldini: aveva capito che sarebbe stato il capro espiatorio dei fallimenti altrui. Tanto più con una proprietà assente e senza volto, chi ci avrebbe messo (o meglio rimesso) la faccia? Successe la stessa cosa a Rivera negli anni '80, Maldini non ha voluto ripetere lo stesso errore.


----------



## Garrincha (19 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Beh certo quando arrivi decimo, ottavo, settimo e sesto sono soddisfazioni.... era solo casualità... e non incompetenza di galliani.



Pareggiare col Benevento dopo aver speso duecento milioni cos'è? Soddisfazione? Casualità?


Gli altri anni non si spendeva e si raccoglieva quanto seminato senza ascrivere record negativi nella storia del club, evidentemente tra coprirsi di vergogna e stagioni anonime non rilevi differenze


----------



## Milanlove (19 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Shevchenko il 17 agosto: _"Non so cosa aspettarmi dal Milan. C'è un modo programmato e un modo improvvisato per preparare una stagione, e per me al Milan ci sono azioni confuse. Non esiste un piano stabilito. Montella vedeva le cose in un certo modo, con una certa strategia, ma in questo lasso di tempo avrebbero dovuto agire più rapidamente. Poi ci sono così tanti nuovi giocatori. Ne prendono uno per una posizione, e poco dopo ne arriva un altro nello stesso ruolo. Questa è improvvisazione.
> Non posso sapere cosa ne sarà del Milan, ma auguro al club tutto il meglio, perché lo considero ancora la mia squadra”.
> _
> 
> Scusa Sheva. Tu e Paolo avevate capito tutto da tempo.




Non si è campioni per caso, non si vince per caso, non ci si può improvvisare conoscitori del gioco del calcio e del Milan dall'oggi al domani.

Quelle di Sheva erano e sono parole sacrosante, faccio veramente fatica a comprendere i tifosi che non capiscono queste parole e si incaponiscono a giustificare Fassone e Mirabelli anche davanti al fallimento di questa stagione arrivato già praticamente a ottobre-novembre.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non esiste al mondo che uno come Paolo Maldini, che conosce così bene il mondo Milan da essere informato in tempo reale della misura dell'erba di Milanello, stia sotto a Mirabelli.



Non sarebbe stato sotto Mirabelli , al max Montella sarebbe stato sotto al direttore tecnico. Cmq se si chiedeva un ds esperto Maldini non andava bene visto che non ha esperienza in quel ruolo, mentre come interfaccia tra dirigenza e squadra sarebbe stato perfetto


----------



## Aron (20 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe stato sotto Mirabelli , al max Montella sarebbe stato sotto al direttore tecnico. Cmq se si chiedeva un ds esperto Maldini non andava bene visto che non ha esperienza in quel ruolo, mentre come interfaccia tra dirigenza e squadra sarebbe stato perfetto



L'esperienza di Mirabelli qual è? 

Tra avere Albertini AD-Maldini DS e Fassone AD-Mirabelli-DS non ci sarebbe neanche da pensarci due secondi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'esperienza di Mirabelli qual è?
> 
> Tra avere Albertini AD-Maldini DS e Fassone AD-Mirabelli-DS non ci sarebbe neanche da pensarci due secondi



sicuramente come ds ha più esperienze mirabelli che maldini visto che uno l'ha fatto e l'altro no, poi se vogliamo fare come l'inter morattiana precalciopoli che in dirigenza aveva solo ex glorie come luisito suarez e mazzola facciamolo, pero se si chiede a gran voce dirigenti con esperienza allora per coerenza maldini quel ruolo non può ricoprirlo


----------



## ps18ps (20 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> sicuramente come ds ha più esperienze mirabelli che maldini visto che uno l'ha fatto e l'altro no, poi se vogliamo fare come l'inter morattiana precalciopoli che in dirigenza aveva solo ex glorie come luisito suarez e mazzola facciamolo, pero se si chiede a gran voce dirigenti con esperienza allora per coerenza maldini quel ruolo non può ricoprirlo



bravissimo. Il ruolo di DT era perfetto per Maldini, che avrebbe potuto crescere ed imparara e nel futuro giustamente ambire a ruoli maggiori. Spero che adesso quel ruolo lo prenda Kaka


----------



## Aron (20 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> sicuramente come ds ha più esperienze mirabelli che maldini visto che uno l'ha fatto e l'altro no, poi se vogliamo fare come l'inter morattiana precalciopoli che in dirigenza aveva solo ex glorie come luisito suarez e mazzola facciamolo, pero se si chiede a gran voce dirigenti con esperienza allora per coerenza maldini quel ruolo non può ricoprirlo



Tu veramente vuoi credere che Mirabelli che ha fatto il DS al Rende abbia più esperienza di calcio di Maldini?
E soprattutto alla luce dei risultati del Milan costruito da Mirabelli e Fassone?

Quando Fassone e Mirabelli andranno a fare i dirigenti al Benevento sei libero di tifare per loro e per il Benevento.
Il Milan che venga lasciato a persone serie, esperte e competenti come Maldini e Albertini.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Tu veramente vuoi credere che Mirabelli che ha fatto il DS al Rende abbia più esperienza di calcio di Maldini?
> E soprattutto alla luce dei risultati del Milan costruito da Mirabelli e Fassone?
> 
> Quando Fassone e Mirabelli andranno a fare i dirigenti al Benevento sei libero di tifare per loro e per il Benevento.
> Il Milan che venga lasciato a persone serie, esperte e competenti come Maldini e Albertini.



vabbe o sei un troll o hai problemi di comprendonio, punto primo io non tifo fassone e mirabelli quando c'è stato da criticare l'ho fatto quindi risparmiati battute inutili, punto secondo, se si chiedono dirigenti con esperienza sul campo allora la logica impone che maldini non sia adatto a questo ruolo visto che per quello che mi è dato sapere il ds non l'ha mai fatto.


----------



## Pivellino (20 Dicembre 2017)

Ammazza che _duetti stucchevoli_®


----------



## vanbasten (20 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> vabbe o sei un troll o hai problemi di comprendonio, punto primo io non tifo fassone e mirabelli quando c'è stato da criticare l'ho fatto quindi risparmiati battute inutili, punto secondo, se si chiedono dirigenti con esperienza sul campo allora la logica impone che *maldini non sia adatto a questo ruolo visto che per quello che mi è dato sapere il ds non l'ha mai fatto.*



Guarda non è detto. Galliani e Braida prima del milan hanno fatto disastri in quel di monza. Maiorino faceva lo stagista alla rebook. Maldini poteva fare dunque lo stesso, peggio o meglio di mirabelli.


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Dicembre 2017)

Ma veramente ancora si discute su sta roba (le scuse a Sheva)?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Guarda non è detto. Galliani e Braida prima del milan hanno fatto disastri in quel di monza. Maiorino faceva lo stagista alla rebook. Maldini poteva fare dunque lo stesso, peggio o meglio di mirabelli.



quella è un altra questione, d'altronde per fare esperienza da qualche parte bisogna iniziare, per me sta pure bene dire io avrei voluto maldini come ds, pero se nei commenti precedenti si è criticato mirabelli dicendo che è inesperto e che bisognava mettere un ds con comprovata esperienza sul campo, allora delle due cose l'una, o si vuole l'esperienza o si vuole maldini; poi se vogliamo mettere da parte la logica e la coerenza per il solo gusto di criticare facciamolo, almeno evito di commentare e mi risparmio inutili flame


----------



## Aron (20 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> vabbe o sei un troll o hai problemi di comprendonio, punto primo io non tifo fassone e mirabelli quando c'è stato da criticare l'ho fatto quindi risparmiati battute inutili, punto secondo, se si chiedono dirigenti con esperienza sul campo allora la logica impone che maldini non sia adatto a questo ruolo visto che per quello che mi è dato sapere il ds non l'ha mai fatto.




Neanche Mirabelli ha mai fatto il DS a livelli importanti 

Quindi quale sarebbe l'esperienza?

Un conto è se ci fosse il confronto Sabatini-Maldini, alora è innegabile che Sabatini abbia esperienza da dirigente. 
Ci sono direttori sportivi che lavorano da 30 anni in Eccellenza. Sono preferibili a Maldini? Ma anche no

A prescindere dall'esperienza, *Maldini ha competenza*. Cosa che qualsiasi addetto ai lavori ha sempre confermato.
Maldini ha carisma, lungimiranza, esperienza di calcio vissuto ad altissimi livelli, contatti con tutto il mondo del calcio italiano e straniero.
Maldini conosce lo stato dello spogliatoio del Milan più di tutti gli allenatori degli ultimi cinque anni messi insieme. E' informato su tutto quello che accade a Milanello e quello che gira attorno alla società.

L'ultima dimostrazione della sua competenza: il rifiuto a entrare in questa barzelletta di società


----------



## Garrincha (20 Dicembre 2017)

Tra Monchi, Sabatini, Pradé, Giuntoli, Paratici e Maldini scelgo uno dei primi, tra un lavapiatti raccattato da Fassone mentre cenava e Maldini scelgo il secondo che almeno ha agganci che contano e un nome che basta a convincere l'interlocutore a venire a giocare col Milan.


----------



## vanbasten (20 Dicembre 2017)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Tra Monchi, Sabatini, Pradé, Giuntoli, Paratici e Maldini scelgo uno dei primi, *tra un lavapiatti raccattato da Fassone* mentre cenava e Maldini scelgo il secondo che almeno ha agganci che contano e un nome che basta a convincere l'interlocutore a venire a giocare col Milan.



Direi che siamo passati da un netturbino(maiorino) a lavapiatti, c'è un miglioramento. Il prossimo ds sarà un grande chef chissà...


----------



## Djici (20 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> quella è un altra questione, d'altronde per fare esperienza da qualche parte bisogna iniziare, per me sta pure bene dire io avrei voluto maldini come ds, pero se nei commenti precedenti si è criticato mirabelli dicendo che è inesperto e che bisognava mettere un ds con comprovata esperienza sul campo, allora delle due cose l'una, o si vuole l'esperienza o si vuole maldini; poi se vogliamo mettere da parte la logica e la coerenza per il solo gusto di criticare facciamolo, almeno evito di commentare e mi risparmio inutili flame



Io avrei voluto o un ds con esperienza o Maldini.
Tra i due forse avrei avuto molte difficoltà a scegliere.
Ma Mirabelli era comunque fuori con entrambi... non regge il confronto con chi ha esperienza e non regge il confronto nemmeno con Maldini (tra i "senza esperienza").


----------



## wfiesso (20 Dicembre 2017)

Ricordo i commenti dei miei amici rubentini (cattive compagnie, evitateli) al primo.anno di marmotta, qui a confronto è un giardino di rose. Io aspetto fine stagione x dare giudizi, errori ne sono stati fatti, ma non siamo ne il primo ne saremo l'ultimo caso. Le rifondazioni non sono semplici, per citarne una che abbiamo.visduto in prima persona ricordo il 97-98, escluso Leonardo fu una disfatta totale, 2 pareggi e 2 sconfitte nelle prime 4 di campionato... E con Capello in panchina... serve tempo e pazienza. Per quanto riguarda le scuse non ricordo, ma forse ho la memoria corta, grandi crociate contro Paolo e Sheva, è vero che moltissimi non erano d'accordo con le loro affermazioni , ed io.ero tra Quelli, ma dovrei chiedere scusa di cosa precisamente? Perché non ero d'accordo? Mi pare un po poco. 

Ps [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] complimenti per l'essere stato obiettivo, quando ci fu il primo mancato closing a dicembre dissi che per te la nuova dirigenza avrebbe chiuso con Te, è sei stato coerente, non è da tutti, però permettimi una cosa, è te la dico con il massimo rispetto, su alcuni argomenti stai diventando troppo stucchevole, se uno fa una scorreggia te la prendi con fassone  
Ripeto, te lo sto dicendo con il massimo rispetto


----------



## Aron (20 Dicembre 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ricordo i commenti dei miei amici rubentini (cattive compagnie, evitateli) al primo.anno di marmotta, qui a confronto è un giardino di rose. Io aspetto fine stagione x dare giudizi, errori ne sono stati fatti, ma non siamo ne il primo ne saremo l'ultimo caso. Le rifondazioni non sono semplici, per citarne una che abbiamo.visduto in prima persona ricordo il 97-98, escluso Leonardo fu una disfatta totale, 2 pareggi e 2 sconfitte nelle prime 4 di campionato... E con Capello in panchina... serve tempo e pazienza. Per quanto riguarda le scuse non ricordo, ma forse ho la memoria corta, grandi crociate contro Paolo e Sheva, è vero che moltissimi non erano d'accordo con le loro affermazioni , ed io.ero tra Quelli, ma dovrei chiedere scusa di cosa precisamente? Perché non ero d'accordo? Mi pare un po poco.
> 
> Ps [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] complimenti per l'essere stato obiettivo, quando ci fu il primo mancato closing a dicembre dissi che per te la nuova dirigenza avrebbe chiuso con Te, è sei stato coerente, non è da tutti, però permettimi una cosa, è te la dico con il massimo rispetto, su alcuni argomenti stai diventando troppo stucchevole, se uno fa una scorreggia te la prendi con fassone
> Ripeto, te lo sto dicendo con il massimo rispetto



Mi rendo conto di essere stucchevole (l'autocritica non mi manca, nel bene e nel male). Sono infuriato con questa dirigenza e soprattutto con Fassone e con chi l'ha piazzato lì.

Mi prometto per un po' di tempo di postare meno e di scrivere messaggi al massimo di due righe, altrimenti a me viene il sangue amaro e per gli altri leggere messaggi sempre con lo stesso tenore è giusamente stucchevole.


----------



## wfiesso (20 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mi rendo conto di essere stucchevole (l'autocritica non mi manca, nel bene e nel male). Sono infuriato con questa dirigenza e soprattutto con Fassone e con chi l'ha piazzato lì.
> 
> Mi prometto per un po' di tempo di postare meno e di scrivere messaggi al massimo di due righe, altrimenti a me viene il sangue amaro e per gli altri leggere messaggi sempre con lo stesso tenore è giusamente stucchevole.



Ma no, non devi scrivere meno, solo cerca di essere più lucido come fino a poco tempo fa, senza snaturare il tuo pensiero. Commenti stucchevoli ce ne sono sia da una parte che dall'altra, e non me ne tiro fuori nemmeno io, perché so.di essere pesante certe volte. 
So.che sai fare autocritica e che si può discutere con Te, fosse stato un altro non l'avrei detto


----------



## Milanlove (20 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> sicuramente come ds ha più esperienze mirabelli che maldini visto che uno l'ha fatto e l'altro no, poi se vogliamo fare come l'inter morattiana precalciopoli che in dirigenza aveva solo ex glorie come luisito suarez e mazzola facciamolo, pero se si chiede a gran voce dirigenti con esperienza allora per coerenza maldini quel ruolo non può ricoprirlo



più che altro, inesperto per inesperto, meglio maldini di mirabelli.
Maldini sa cos'è il Milan e come si è vinto al Milan, Mirabelli assolutamente no. Non sa come si vince, non sa cosa sia il Milan e lo sta dimostrando.

Serviva comunque un DS competente ed esperto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Dicembre 2017)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> più che altro, inesperto per inesperto, meglio maldini di mirabelli.
> Maldini sa cos'è il Milan e come si è vinto al Milan, Mirabelli assolutamente no. Non sa come si vince, non sa cosa sia il Milan e lo sta dimostrando.
> 
> Serviva comunque un DS competente ed esperto.



se è per questo manco sabatini o monchi sanno cosa è il milan e come si è vinto al milan. Ogni mestiere richiede delle competenze specifiche che non si apprendono per grazia divina, l'essere stato una bandiera non implica necessariamente l'essere un ottimo dirigente, questo concetto l'ha detto chiaramente monchi in una delle ultime interviste "francesco (totti) è stato un grande calciatore ma fare il dirigente è un altro mestiere e deve prima impararlo" . Io dall'inizio dissi che sarei stato più tranquillo se la "nuova triade" milanista fosse stata composta da fassone-mirabelli e maldini, purtroppo paolo non ha accettato e ce ne faremo una ragione.


----------



## mistergao (20 Dicembre 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ricordo i commenti dei miei amici rubentini (cattive compagnie, evitateli) al primo.anno di marmotta, qui a confronto è un giardino di rose. Io aspetto fine stagione x dare giudizi, errori ne sono stati fatti, ma non siamo ne il primo ne saremo l'ultimo caso. Le rifondazioni non sono semplici, per citarne una che abbiamo.visduto in prima persona ricordo il 97-98, escluso Leonardo fu una disfatta totale, 2 pareggi e 2 sconfitte nelle prime 4 di campionato... E con Capello in panchina... serve tempo e pazienza. Per quanto riguarda le scuse non ricordo, ma forse ho la memoria corta, grandi crociate contro Paolo e Sheva, è vero che moltissimi non erano d'accordo con le loro affermazioni , ed io.ero tra Quelli, ma dovrei chiedere scusa di cosa precisamente? Perché non ero d'accordo? Mi pare un po poco.



Ottimo il richiamo alla stagione 97/98, che è in molti aspetti uguale a questa. Allora secondo me la partita della svolta (in negativo) fu la sconfitta contro il Lecce, quest'anno secondo me è stata quella col Benevento.
Aspetterò fine stagione, quando pubblicherò un confronto tra le due stagioni, evidenziandone similitudini e differenze, ma non siamo troppo distanti da allora.
Un'altra stagione che mi ricorda (parzialmente, molto parzialmente) questa è la 2001/2002, almeno nelle prime partite, poi, vuoi per l'arrivo di Ancelotti, vuoi per l'alto livello degli acquisti, vuoi per una serie di colpi di fortuna tra aprile e maggio, è stata una stagione propedeutica a tanti successi.


----------



## Garrincha (20 Dicembre 2017)

Accostare Sabatini e Monchi a Mirabelli è illeggibile, a prescindere da Maldini non andava proprio preso un novellino per un progetto tanto ambizioso quanto fragile, servivano professionisti veri per ridurre il rischio e non un incapace


----------



## Djici (20 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> se è per questo manco sabatini o monchi sanno cosa è il milan e come si è vinto al milan. Ogni mestiere richiede delle competenze specifiche che non si apprendono per grazia divina, l'essere stato una bandiera non implica necessariamente l'essere un ottimo dirigente, questo concetto l'ha detto chiaramente monchi in una delle ultime interviste "francesco (totti) è stato un grande calciatore ma fare il dirigente è un altro mestiere e deve prima impararlo" . Io dall'inizio dissi che sarei stato più tranquillo se la "nuova triade" milanista fosse stata composta da fassone-mirabelli e maldini, purtroppo paolo non ha accettato e ce ne faremo una ragione.



Aspetta il massimo sarebbe stato di avere uno con esperienza di DS di grande livello e che conosce perfettamente il Milan. Non essendoci molti dirigenti con queste due caratteristiche ci voleva un DS con ALMENO UNA DELLE 2. O un esperto o che conosca cosa sia il Milan.
Mirabelli non è né esperto ne fa parte della nostra storia. E questo il punto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Dicembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Aspetta il massimo sarebbe stato di avere uno con esperienza di DS di grande livello e che conosce perfettamente il Milan. Non essendoci molti dirigenti con queste due caratteristiche ci voleva un DS con ALMENO UNA DELLE 2. O un esperto o che conosca cosa sia il Milan.
> Mirabelli non è né esperto ne fa parte della nostra storia. E questo il punto.



io uno scenario con mirabelli nel ruolo di paratici e con maldini nel ruolo ci marotta l'avrei accettato molto volentieri


----------



## Djici (20 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> io uno scenario con mirabelli nel ruolo di paratici e con maldini nel ruolo ci marotta l'avrei accettato molto volentieri



L'avrei accettata meglio della situazione attuale ma non era comunque per me la soluzione migliore.


----------



## Milanlove (20 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> se è per questo manco sabatini o monchi sanno cosa è il milan e come si è vinto al milan. Ogni mestiere richiede delle competenze specifiche che non si apprendono per grazia divina, l'essere stato una bandiera non implica necessariamente l'essere un ottimo dirigente, questo concetto l'ha detto chiaramente monchi in una delle ultime interviste "francesco (totti) è stato un grande calciatore ma fare il dirigente è un altro mestiere e deve prima impararlo" . Io dall'inizio dissi che sarei stato più tranquillo se la "nuova triade" milanista fosse stata composta da fassone-mirabelli e maldini, purtroppo paolo non ha accettato e ce ne faremo una ragione.



ma infatti ho scritto che serviva un DS competente ed esperto.

Se invece, sbagliando clamorosamente, si è voluto puntare su un apprendista inesperto, era meglio a questo puntare su Maldini invece che su Mirabelli. Un Maldini che impara il mestiere al Milan l'avrei sicuramente digerito di più rispetto all'imbarazzante Mirabelli, residuo nerazzurro. Purtroppo il pensiero sbagliato che è stato fatto dall'altro apprendista, l'AD Fassone, sarà stato quello del "basta mettere un osservatore che conosce i giocatori ed ecco fatto il nuovo DS, possiamo pure dargli 250 milioni in mano e via al mercato".
Dilettanti.


----------



## wfiesso (20 Dicembre 2017)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Ottimo il richiamo alla stagione 97/98, che è in molti aspetti uguale a questa. Allora secondo me la partita della svolta (in negativo) fu la sconfitta contro il Lecce, quest'anno secondo me è stata quella col Benevento.
> Aspetterò fine stagione, quando pubblicherò un confronto tra le due stagioni, evidenziandone similitudini e differenze, ma non siamo troppo distanti da allora.
> Un'altra stagione che mi ricorda (parzialmente, molto parzialmente) questa è la 2001/2002, almeno nelle prime partite, poi, vuoi per l'arrivo di Ancelotti, vuoi per l'alto livello degli acquisti, vuoi per una serie di colpi di fortuna tra aprile e maggio, è stata una stagione propedeutica a tanti successi.



Vero, anche la 2001-02 partì male, ricordo 2 grandi partite con Fiorentina e Inter ma poco altro, certo, non era una catastrofe come questa e la 97-98.


----------



## Heaven (20 Dicembre 2017)

Ormai anche gran parte dei milanisti sta salendo sul carro anti-Milan.
Io non ho parole e mi limito solo a dire che state giudicando un lavoro dopo neanche mezza stagione, seppur deludente


----------



## Djici (21 Dicembre 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ormai anche gran parte dei milanisti sta salendo sul carro anti-Milan.
> Io non ho parole e mi limito solo a dire che state giudicando un lavoro dopo neanche mezza stagione, seppur deludente



Ma quale anti-Milan? 
Chi criticava G stava sul carro anti-Milan? O voleva solo il meglio per la sua squadra e riteneva G proprio inadatto a fare l'AD? 
Criticare YL o Fassone o Mirabelli o Kalinic o qualsiasi altro componente vuole dire criticare quella persona e non criticare il Milan.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Dicembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma quale anti-Milan?
> Chi criticava G stava sul carro anti-Milan? O voleva solo il meglio per la sua squadra e riteneva G proprio inadatto a fare l'AD?
> Criticare YL o Fassone o Mirabelli o Kalinic o qualsiasi altro componente vuole dire criticare quella persona e non criticare il Milan.



Vuol dire minare un lavoro che ha una prospettiva di 3-5 anni, che passa inevitabilmente da errori e peridi di transizione.

É un processo che ha bisogno del sostegno dei tifosi soprattutto quando le cose vanno storte.

Personalmente giudico chi critica la dirigenza dopo il grande lavoro di ricostruzione che stanno facendo (percorso che é solo all’inizio) come il piú grande nemico di questo processo e quindi del ritorno del Milan ai vertici.

Insomma per me chi ADESSO critica la dirigenza PER ME é un nemico del Milan e quindi, come tifoso, da attaccare per difendere il bene della mia squadra.

É un parere personale chiaramente. Ammetto che posso sbagliare, ma questo é quello che penso: chi attacca Fassone e Mirabelli é un nemico del Milan.


----------



## Djici (21 Dicembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Vuol dire minare un lavoro che ha una prospettiva di 3-5 anni, che passa inevitabilmente da errori e peridi di transizione.
> 
> É un processo che ha bisogno del sostegno dei tifosi soprattutto quando le cose vanno storte.
> 
> ...



Il Milan non lo aiuti ne criticando i dirigenti ne difendendoli.
Però almeno ora è spiegato il modo poco obiettivo con cui difendi (o difendete) proprietà e dirigenti (e pure giocatori).
Tu vuoi difenderli a prescindere da quello che dicono e fanno... Pure se sbagliano palesamente.
Io invece critico quando penso che sbagliano MA le poche volte che hanno fatto una buona cosa non mi sono tirato indietro per dire BRAVI.
Non tifo Fassone. Non tifo Mirabelli. Non sto guffando o aspettando che sbaglino qualcosa per il gusto di venire sul forum a criticarli. Se fanno bene sono contento e lo dico. Ma se sbagliano lo dico. E per ora il bilancio non è per niente positivo. Almeno per me.

Bravo ad essere onesto a spiegarmi le tue reazioni. Purtroppo mi consideri come un nemico da attacare. Io ti considero come un tifoso/utente che non la pensa come me... come ce ne sono milioni. Se potrò dimostrarti con argomentazioni logiche e fatti precisi che ho ragione lo farò. Se ci riesci tu invece ti darò ragione senza problemi. Ma già con il fatto che dici che difendi a prescindere solo per difendere il Milan mi fa pensare che non riusciremo ad essere d'accordo. Ho bisogno di altro... perchè l'amore del Milan c'è l'ho anch'io.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Dicembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il Milan non lo aiuti ne criticando i dirigenti ne difendendoli.
> Però almeno ora è spiegato il modo poco obiettivo con cui difendi (o difendete) proprietà e dirigenti (e pure giocatori).
> Tu vuoi difenderli a prescindere da quello che dicono e fanno... Pure se sbagliano palesamente.
> Io invece critico quando penso che sbagliano MA le poche volte che hanno fatto una buona cosa non mi sono tirato indietro per dire BRAVI.
> ...



Meglio chiarirsi, concordo.
Io non sono contro la critica. Dico che il piano si sviluppa su più anni e che solo allora si potrà fare una critica obbiettiva e costruttiva. Criticare adesso è solo di ostacolo allo sviluppo del progetto. Dato che la critica esterna è fortissima e strumentale trovo necessario che per non destabilizzare il progetto la parte dei tifosi dovrebbe sostenere a prescindere, così come si tifa a prescindere per la propria squadra indipendentemente se è quella che gioca meglio o meno.

Comunque per me a livello dirigenziale stiamo facendo benissimo.

Opinioni.


----------



## Heaven (21 Dicembre 2017)

Concordo al 100% con [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION]

Non si tratta di difendere a prescindere, ma di non perdere la fiducia dopo le prime difficoltà.


----------



## Djici (21 Dicembre 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Concordo al 100% con [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION]
> 
> Non si tratta di difendere a prescindere, ma di non perdere la fiducia dopo le prime difficoltà.



Se fosse solo quello si potrebbe dire "Mirabelli ha sbagliato ma li do fiducia pure per gennaio e per l'estate prossima" (come prova a fare Oronzo per esempio che è consapevole che Mirabelli abbia sbagliato più di una cosa ma che ripete che per lui non è il momento di dare un giudizio definitivo su di lui).
Invece non è quello che leggo. Leggo di dirigenti che non hanno sbagliato nulla... e se qualcuno prova a sottolineare che _un qualcosina_ e stato sbagliato allora si parte in avanti con vedove, tifosi del Inter, gente che fa dietrologia e più non posso.
Se vuoi essere COERENTE dovresti essere capace di dire che si, in effetti ha sbagliato ma che non vuoi giudicarlo inadatto al Milan prima di altri 12 mesi... Invece di negare la realtà. 
Tutto qui.

Io giudico ogni singola mossa. Dico bravo quando fanno una cosa buona e critico quando sbagliano... mi sembra più giusto e più obiettivo di dire che tutto è sempre perfetto.


----------



## Gunnar67 (21 Dicembre 2017)

Premesso che Maldini non ha accettato un ruolo in società non certo per dissidi sul progetto tecnico, ma solo perché voleva comandare e avere uno stipendio più alto.....
Su Sheva direi che non c'e' nulla da dire. E' stato uno dei pochi a prevedere questo flop e gliene va dato atto. Penso che diventerà un buon allenatore.


----------



## Pivellino (21 Dicembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Vuol dire minare un lavoro che ha una prospettiva di 3-5 anni, che passa inevitabilmente da errori e peridi di transizione.
> 
> É un processo che ha bisogno del sostegno dei tifosi soprattutto quando le cose vanno storte.
> 
> ...



Ma già parlare di "nemici" la dice lunga sulla fragilità alla base della tua filosofia, anche senza addentrarsi alla liceità dell'avere opinioni diverse. Da qua a creare i campi di concentramento per i dissidenti ed internarli il passo è breve.
Un'ottima rievocazione dello Stalinismo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Dicembre 2017)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Ma già parlare di "nemici" la dice lunga sulla fragilità alla base della tua filosofia, anche senza addentrarsi alla liceità dell'avere opinioni diverse. Da qua a creare i campi di concentramento per i dissidenti ed internarli il passo è breve.
> Un'ottima rievocazione dello Stalinismo.



Mai detto di volere campi di concentramento.

Dico che chi attacca la dirigenza in questo momento, chi la critica prima che sviluppi il progetto opera affinché il progetto fallisca.
Magari inconsapevolmente, certo, ma di fatto sta demolendo il progetto Milan (sempre secondo il mio modesto parere).
Essendo io milanista chi opera per demolire il progetto Milan è "nemico" di questo progetto, quindi del Milan e quindi "nemico" di Forum nel contesto di cui questo Forum si occupa (Milan). Certo non è mio nemico personale, se lo trovo per strada lo abbraccio perché è milanista , appassionati come me che spende ore su questo Forum, chi ha mai parlato di campo di concentramento.

Semplicemente per me questo approccio è nemico del Milan. Punto.

Poi a qualcuno va anche bene che il progetto fallisca e magari si parta con uno nuovo. A me no, io in questo progetto credo.


----------



## Aron (21 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> io uno scenario con mirabelli nel ruolo di paratici e con maldini nel ruolo ci marotta l'avrei accettato molto volentieri



Sarebbe stato uno scenario certamente migliore


----------



## Pivellino (21 Dicembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mai detto di volere campi di concentramento.
> 
> Dico che chi attacca la dirigenza in questo momento, chi la critica prima che sviluppi il progetto opera affinché il progetto fallisca.
> Magari inconsapevolmente, certo, ma di fatto sta demolendo il progetto Milan (sempre secondo il mio modesto parere).
> ...



Cioè dunque non si può criticare ma solo stare a vedere in rassegnato silenzio sperando nel lieto fine?
Ok allora chiudiamo il forum e risentiamoci tra 5 anni.
Qualcuno chiuda il gas.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Dicembre 2017)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Cioè dunque non si può criticare ma solo stare a vedere in rassegnato silenzio sperando nel lieto fine?
> Ok allora chiudiamo il forum e risentiamoci tra 5 anni.
> Qualcuno chiuda il gas.



Le critiche costruttive ci stanno sempre e in ogni ambito...il problema è criticare ogni minchiata come spesso succede, da isterici. Non mi riferisco ne a te ne a nessuno in particolare. Pensiero generale


----------



## Pivellino (21 Dicembre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Le critiche costruttive ci stanno sempre e in ogni ambito...il problema è criticare ogni minchiata come spesso succede, da isterici. Non mi riferisco ne a te ne a nessuno in particolare. Pensiero generale



Sei su un forum dunque rassegnati al fatto di confrontarti anche con idee che non ti piacciono.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Dicembre 2017)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Sei su un forum dunque rassegnati al fatto di confrontarti anche con idee che non ti piacciono.



Idee che non mi piacciono sono un conto e non ho mai dato contro apertamente a nessuno, ne tantomeno litigato per un motivo del genere (come fanno invece molti). Altra cosa è il continuo piagnisteo che affligge certi tifosi, neanche si avesse 15 anni. Ma siamo in un forum e chiunque può dire ciò che pensa, come faccio pure io del resto  Buon natale a tutti approposito!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Dicembre 2017)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Cioè dunque non si può criticare ma solo stare a vedere in rassegnato silenzio sperando nel lieto fine?
> Ok allora chiudiamo il forum e risentiamoci tra 5 anni.
> Qualcuno chiuda il gas.



No, il forum é un buon posto per sostenersi a vicenda, criticare chi critica ingiustamente la societá, parlare di futuro, parlare di tecnica, tattica, fare battute. Insomma un posto ottimo per dialogare, ma nin oer demolire la societá Milan senza motivo.mper quello trovo piú adatto recarsi sul forum dell’Inter (é una battuta).

Comunque accettate altresí la mia posizione che per un pó difenderá contro tutto e tutti questa firigenza in cui credo, difendendola dagli attacchindi tuttosporc deintifosi delusi.


----------



## cubase55 (21 Dicembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Vuol dire minare un lavoro che ha una prospettiva di 3-5 anni, che passa inevitabilmente da errori e peridi di transizione.
> 
> É un processo che ha bisogno del sostegno dei tifosi soprattutto quando le cose vanno storte.
> 
> ...



Prima di tutto non accetto che chiunque possa dare dei nemici del Milan a chichessia. Poichè io sono uno dei ( pochi, pochissimi, tanti, tantissimi?) che ritiene questa Società non sia attualmente gestita come si converrebbe, e gli eventi sia finanziari che sportivi lo dimostrano, posso dire cho ho espresso fortissime critiche (non c'erano allora i forum) verso il Milan di Colombo finito in B per corruzione e via via per tutti gli altri MIlan che non convincevano... Compreso l'ultimo di B&G ma senza mai trascendere e soprattutto offendere nessuno. E penso che nonostante gli insuccessi ognuno di loro abbia fatto del loro meglio, in proporazione alle loro capacità personali ed alle disponibilità finanziarie, per far vincere la squadra. ( Meno Colombo naturalmente). Quindi nessuno mi può attaccare : seguo il Milan da quando vi giocavano Rivera e Lodetti, ho gioito per le tante vittorie e mi sono arrabbiato per le sconfitte. Ho sempre la speranza che si possa migliorare, ma se si acquistano dei brocchi devo avere la possibiltà di esprimere ill mio parere senza essere accusato di inimicizia verso il Milan. Su l'affaire Donnarumma posso dire che è stato una cosa 
pessima e ridicola? Se vuoi attaccare fai pure... ma ricordati che la magioranza dei tifosi non è quella che scrive in questo forum ma è fuori.. Hai idea di quello che stanno pensando in merito a cosa sta succedendo? Hai un sacco di nemici del MIlan da attaccare allora ...


----------



## danjr (21 Dicembre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Idee che non mi piacciono sono un conto e non ho mai dato contro apertamente a nessuno, ne tantomeno litigato per un motivo del genere (come fanno invece molti). Altra cosa è il continuo piagnisteo che affligge certi tifosi, neanche si avesse 15 anni. Ma siamo in un forum e chiunque può dire ciò che pensa, come faccio pure io del resto  Buon natale a tutti approposito!


È o non è la peggior stagione da 30 anni a questa parte? Se non si piange adesso...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Dicembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto non accetto che chiunque possa dare dei nemici del Milan a chichessia. Poichè io sono uno dei ( pochi, pochissimi, tanti, tantissimi?) che ritiene questa Società non sia attualmente gestita come si converrebbe, e gli eventi sia finanziari che sportivi lo dimostrano, posso dire cho ho espresso fortissime critiche (non c'erano allora i forum) verso il Milan di Colombo finito in B per corruzione e via via per tutti gli altri MIlan che non convincevano... Compreso l'ultimo di B&G ma senza mai trascendere e soprattutto offendere nessuno. E penso che nonostante gli insuccessi ognuno di loro abbia fatto del loro meglio, in proporazione alle loro capacità personali ed alle disponibilità finanziarie, per far vincere la squadra. ( Meno Colombo naturalmente). Quindi nessuno mi può attaccare : seguo il Milan da quando vi giocavano Rivera e Lodetti, ho gioito per le tante vittorie e mi sono arrabbiato per le sconfitte. Ho sempre la speranza che si possa migliorare, ma se si acquistano dei brocchi devo avere la possibiltà di esprimere ill mio parere senza essere accusato di inimicizia verso il Milan. Su l'affaire Donnarumma posso dire che è stato una cosa
> pessima e ridicola? Se vuoi attaccare fai pure... ma ricordati che la magioranza dei tifosi non è quella che scrive in questo forum ma è fuori.. Hai idea di quello che stanno pensando in merito a cosa sta succedendo? Hai un sacco di nemici del MIlan da attaccare allora ...



Ma io nin ho offeso nessuno.
Dico che nin sostenere questa societá con la tempesta mediatica che gli hanno scagliato contro equivale ad attaccare il Milan. É un mio parere e secondo me va rispettato come quello di chi critica. Io nin dico che le posizioni come lamtua siano stupide o illegittime, dico che , a mio parere, fanno il male del Milan.

Secondo “voi” (scusa il raggruppamento) questa dirigenza fa il male del Milan, secondo me invece la dirigenza fa bene e a far il male del Milan sono i tifosi che critica QUESTA dirigenza. Ti prego di rispettare anche la mia opinione.


----------



## Djici (21 Dicembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma io nin ho offeso nessuno.
> Dico che nin sostenere questa societá con la tempesta mediatica che gli hanno scagliato contro equivale ad attaccare il Milan. É un mio parere e secondo me va rispettato come quello di chi critica. Io nin dico che le posizioni come lamtua siano stupide o illegittime, dico che , a mio parere, fanno il male del Milan.
> 
> Secondo “voi” (scusa il raggruppamento) questa dirigenza fa il male del Milan, secondo me invece la dirigenza fa bene e a far il male del Milan sono i tifosi che critica QUESTA dirigenza. Ti prego di rispettare anche la mia opinione.



Ci diamo chiariti subito e non voglio fare polemica ma prima definisci certi tifosi come "nemici del Milan" e poi dici "non ho offeso nessuno". A me sembra evidente che quando un tifoso de Milan viene chiamato "nemico del Milan" si senta offeso... 
Se io dicessi che per me il peggiore nemico del Milan e chi ha le fette di salame sugli occhi e tifa a prescindere per Fassone non penso che la prenderti bene. Sopratutto dopo averti definito come un NEMICO.

Ma era solo per spiegarti eh non certo per farti cambiare idea 
Forza Milan... Pure da un "nemico"


----------



## cubase55 (21 Dicembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma io nin ho offeso nessuno.
> Dico che nin sostenere questa societá con la tempesta mediatica che gli hanno scagliato contro equivale ad attaccare il Milan. É un mio parere e secondo me va rispettato come quello di chi critica. Io nin dico che le posizioni come lamtua siano stupide o illegittime, dico che , a mio parere, fanno il male del Milan.
> 
> Secondo “voi” (scusa il raggruppamento) questa dirigenza fa il male del Milan, secondo me invece la dirigenza fa bene e a far il male del Milan sono i tifosi che critica QUESTA dirigenza. Ti prego di rispettare anche la mia opinione.



Infatti non hai offeso ma hai qui scritto che consideri un nemico chiunque osi essere critico verso quest Società. Io rispetto la tua opinione (e cioè che questa dirigenza stia facendo bene la propria parte), ma per questo non dico che che ti attaccherò come "troppo amico".
Pensi che sia il mio parere, come quello di tanti altri ( ex allenatori e giocatori compresi) a nuocere a questa squadra?
O invece visto che Gattuso ha deciso di portare questi giocatori ( secondo me mediocri) in ritiro non è certo per il mio e quello di tanti altri parere, ma per quello che si vede in campo?


----------



## Heaven (21 Dicembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se fosse solo quello si potrebbe dire "Mirabelli ha sbagliato ma li do fiducia pure per gennaio e per l'estate prossima" (come prova a fare Oronzo per esempio che è consapevole che Mirabelli abbia sbagliato più di una cosa ma che ripete che per lui non è il momento di dare un giudizio definitivo su di lui).
> Invece non è quello che leggo. Leggo di dirigenti che non hanno sbagliato nulla... e se qualcuno prova a sottolineare che _un qualcosina_ e stato sbagliato allora si parte in avanti con vedove, tifosi del Inter, gente che fa dietrologia e più non posso.
> Se vuoi essere COERENTE dovresti essere capace di dire che si, in effetti ha sbagliato ma che non vuoi giudicarlo inadatto al Milan prima di altri 12 mesi... Invece di negare la realtà.
> Tutto qui.
> ...



Non hai capito il mio pensiero. Intanto non mi riferivo a nessuno in particolare, inoltre sono il primo ad ammettere che Mirabelli abbia cannato un bel po' di cose, sarebbe assurdo dire il contrario. Fare critica è un bene e serve a crescere, ma spalare m**** ed ingigantire ogni cosa è altro. Comunque ripeto che non ero riferito a nessuno in particolare ma in generale ad alcuni commenti che si leggono sul web.


----------



## Djici (21 Dicembre 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Non hai capito il mio pensiero. Intanto non mi riferivo a nessuno in particolare, inoltre sono il primo ad ammettere che Mirabelli abbia cannato un bel po' di cose, sarebbe assurdo dire il contrario. Fare critica è un bene e serve a crescere, ma spalare m**** ed ingigantire ogni cosa è altro. Comunque ripeto che non ero riferito a nessuno in particolare ma in generale ad alcuni commenti che si leggono sul web.



Beh allora la pensi come Oronzo... e abbiamo una visione molto simile. E solo sulla conclusione che non siamo d'accordo. Per me Mirabelli dopo avere bruciato 240 mln quest'estate dovrebbe essere cacciato. Per te bisogna lasciarli ancora 18 mesi ma non neghi che abbia sbagliato. Così ci siamo. Basta che non si neghi la realtà solo per difenderlo e allora capisco al 100%.


----------



## Djici (21 Dicembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Infatti non hai offeso ma hai qui scritto che consideri un nemico chiunque osi essere critico verso quest Società. Io rispetto la tua opinione (e cioè che questa dirigenza stia facendo bene la propria parte), ma per questo non dico che che ti attaccherò come "troppo amico".
> Pensi che sia il mio parere, come quello di tanti altri ( ex allenatori e giocatori compresi) a nuocere a questa squadra?
> O invece visto che Gattuso ha deciso di portare questi giocatori ( secondo me mediocri) in ritiro non è certo per il mio e quello di tanti altri parere, ma per quello che si vede in campo?



Oh ma davvero. Sembra che certi utenti abbiano super poteri e riescono a fare sbagliare i stop a Calha. Riescano a fare infortunare Biglia a ripetizione... riescono a fare in modo che Kalinic sbagli l'impossibile davanti al portiere...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (21 Dicembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> No, il forum é un buon posto per sostenersi a vicenda, *criticare chi critica ingiustamente la societá*, parlare di futuro, parlare di tecnica, tattica, fare battute. Insomma un posto ottimo per dialogare, ma nin oer demolire la societá Milan senza motivo.mper quello trovo piú adatto recarsi sul forum dell’Inter (é una battuta).
> 
> Comunque accettate altresí la mia posizione che per un pó difenderá contro tutto e tutti questa firigenza in cui credo, difendendola dagli attacchindi tuttosporc deintifosi delusi.


Siccome non sono mai stato tenero con questa società e mi sento tirato in causa dal tuo post ti invito a siglare un patto...

Se riesci a dimostrare che noi ''nemici'' del Milan critichiamo ingiustamente questa società ti do la mia parola d'onore che per il bene del Milan entrerò in questo Forum in modalità ''solo lettura''

Cerco di riassumere in poche parole la mia posizione...
Sulla proprietà ''glisso''...anche se è dura per me ''immaganizzare'' concetti come ''Stato Cinese vero proprietario'' oppure il ''Ruggito di Huarong''..ma può essere che mi sbaglio...
Passiamo a Fassone...licenziato dall'Inter dopo il fallimento del progetto ''manciniano''...a parte i risultati deludenti aggiungiamo il fatto che dei dieci giocatori arrivati in quella stagione dopo due anni in otto hanno già fatto le valigie...
Mirabelli...un signor nessuno che arriva dal calcio dilettantistico..sempre ruoli di secondo piano...è arrivato al Milan solamente perchè ha la fiducia di Fasone...uno che per sua stessa ammissione capisce poco di gestione sportiva...
Questi sono i campanelli d'allarme che mi hanno sempre fatto dubitare della nuova dirigenza...e non (come pensano in molti) le mie mai sopite nostalgie ''berlusconiane/gallianesche''

Ora mi chiedo...per quale ragione dovrei stringermi ''ciecamente'' attorno ad un progetto nel quale non credo minimamente?
Per il bene del Milan?...ma siamo sicuri che quello che sta succedendo sia il meglio per il Milan?

Io per il momento intendo restare ''nemico'' di questo Milan...non sono solo...con me c'è anche il campo di gioco...giudice inappellabile del lavoro di una dirigenza calcistica...


----------



## Milanlove (21 Dicembre 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Concordo al 100% con [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION]
> 
> Non si tratta di difendere a prescindere, ma di non perdere la fiducia dopo le prime difficoltà.



la fiducia va anche guadagnata. 

Non si tratta di difendere/attaccare a prescindere, ma a questo punto non si dovrebbe neanche trattare di avere/perdere la fiducia a prescindere. 
Perchè allora vale veramente tutto. Perchè hanno cacciato il preparatore? Non si può perdere la fiducia in lui dopo 3 giornate. Perchè han cacciato Montella? Non si può perdere la fiducia in lui dopo 10 giornate.
Perchè bisogna invece avere fiducia a prescindere in Fassone e Mirabelli? Perchè? Cosa hanno fatto di buono per meritarsi la fiducia dei tifosi se non esclusivamente essere i sostituti di Galliani & Co.?
Si guarda il campo e si valuta. Si guarda la gestione del club fuori dal campo e si valuta. In base a quello che si vede, si decide se uno merita o meno la fiducia. Essere tifosi non vuol dire essere fessacchiotti (senza offesa, è un termine colorito ma lo uso in tono amichevole), essere tifosi vuol dire volere il bene del club. Chi vedo che lavora bene per il mio club, ha la mia fiducia. Chi non lavora bene peril mio club perchè fino ad ora non ne ha azzeccata mezza, non mi ispira fiducia.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Dicembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Oh ma davvero. Sembra che certi utenti abbiano super poteri e riescono a fare sbagliare i stop a Calha. Riescano a fare infortunare Biglia a ripetizione... riescono a fare in modo che Kalinic sbagli l'impossibile davanti al portiere...



Mi ricorda Galliani quando diceva che il Milan andava male per colpa dei tifosi "non evoluti" che criticavano sul web


----------



## Djici (21 Dicembre 2017)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> la fiducia va anche guadagnata.
> 
> Non si tratta di difendere/attaccare a prescindere, ma a questo punto non si dovrebbe neanche trattare di avere/perdere la fiducia a prescindere.
> Perchè allora vale veramente tutto. Perchè hanno cacciato il preparatore? Non si può perdere la fiducia in lui dopo 3 giornate. Perchè han cacciato Montella? Non si può perdere la fiducia in lui dopo 10 giornate.
> ...



La penso esattamente allo stesso modo


----------



## cubase55 (21 Dicembre 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Siccome non sono mai stato tenero con questa società e mi sento tirato in causa dal tuo post ti invito a siglare un patto...
> 
> Se riesci a dimostrare che noi ''nemici'' del Milan critichiamo ingiustamente questa società ti do la mia parola d'onore che per il bene del Milan entrerò in questo Forum in modalità ''solo lettura''
> 
> ...



Perfetto... E questa è anche la mia posizione... Naturalmente nel rispetto di tutte le altre non in accordo con la mia... Ma con un obiettivo comune.. il bene del Milan. Tifo questa squadra da quando avevo sette anni. Ne ho sessantadue... Ma vi pare che possa essere catalogato a priori un "nemico" solo perchè sono scettico su questo progetto? Vi scrivo questo mentre guardo la maglia di F. Rijkaard appesa alla parete del mio studio...
Buon Natale a tutti Voi e speriamo che Gesù Bambino ci porti un Milan che si svegli finalmente ed inizi a giocare in modo decoroso e magari vincere.... E' questo che tutti chiediamo. Sia "amici" che " nemici"...


----------



## Heaven (22 Dicembre 2017)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> la fiducia va anche guadagnata.
> 
> Non si tratta di difendere/attaccare a prescindere, ma a questo punto non si dovrebbe neanche trattare di avere/perdere la fiducia a prescindere.
> Perchè allora vale veramente tutto. Perchè hanno cacciato il preparatore? Non si può perdere la fiducia in lui dopo 3 giornate. Perchè han cacciato Montella? Non si può perdere la fiducia in lui dopo 10 giornate.
> ...



La fiducia se la sono "guadagnata" presentando un nuovo progetto, investendo massicciamente e facendo rinascere l'entusiasmo a tutti come testimoniavano i numeri di iniziò stagione. I 70000 a San Siro per Milan - Craiova non credo che non avessero fiducia in Fassone e Mirabelli. Ad ogni modo, non condivido alcune tue frasi come dove per esempio paragoni la fiducia che si da ad un allenatore con quella che si da ad una proprietà, come se avessero stesso peso specifico, ma comunque sono idee diverse. Io dico che in questo momento criticare a spada tratta il lavoro delicato della proprietà non fa bene. Poi si, se mi dici che domani viene un arabo che vuole spendere miliardi e porta Maldini, Conte, Messi etc pure io mando volentieri a cag*** tutto, ma essendo realisti io mi stringo attorno a quello che ho dico forza Milan e forza Fassone.

Ps. Vi ricordò l'operato dell'attuale dirigenza della Juve i primi anni


----------



## vanbasten (22 Dicembre 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> La fiducia se la sono "guadagnata" presentando un nuovo progetto, investendo massicciamente e facendo rinascere l'entusiasmo a tutti come testimoniavano i numeri di iniziò stagione. I 70000 a San Siro per Milan - Craiova non credo che non avessero fiducia in Fassone e Mirabelli. Ad ogni modo, non condivido alcune tue frasi come dove per esempio paragoni la fiducia che si da ad un allenatore con quella che si da ad una proprietà, come se avessero stesso peso specifico, ma comunque sono idee diverse. Io dico che in questo momento criticare a spada tratta il lavoro delicato della proprietà non fa bene. Poi si, se mi dici che domani viene un arabo che vuole spendere miliardi e porta Maldini, Conte, Messi etc pure io mando volentieri a cag*** tutto, ma essendo realisti io mi stringo attorno a quello che ho dico forza Milan e forza Fassone.
> 
> Ps. Vi ricordò l'operato dell'attuale dirigenza della Juve i primi anni


----------



## Milanlove (23 Dicembre 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> La fiducia se la sono "guadagnata" presentando un nuovo progetto, investendo massicciamente e facendo rinascere l'entusiasmo a tutti come testimoniavano i numeri di iniziò stagione. I 70000 a San Siro per Milan - Craiova non credo che non avessero fiducia in Fassone e Mirabelli. Ad ogni modo, non condivido alcune tue frasi come dove per esempio paragoni la fiducia che si da ad un allenatore con quella che si da ad una proprietà, come se avessero stesso peso specifico, ma comunque sono idee diverse. Io dico che in questo momento criticare a spada tratta il lavoro delicato della proprietà non fa bene. Poi si, se mi dici che domani viene un arabo che vuole spendere miliardi e porta Maldini, Conte, Messi etc pure io mando volentieri a cag*** tutto, ma essendo realisti io mi stringo attorno a quello che ho dico forza Milan e forza Fassone.
> 
> Ps. Vi ricordò l'operato dell'attuale dirigenza della Juve i primi anni



la proprietà è una cosa, la dirigenza è un'altra.
La proprietà ha messo i soldi, la dirigenza li ha spesi.
Li ha spesi bene? No. O vogliamo pure dire che i 250 milioni spesi stanno portando qualche frutto o anche solo sembra che possano portare qualche frutto?
Che progetto è quello di mettere un DS apprendista alla guida sportiva del Milan e dargli in mano 250 milioni quando non ne ha masi speso 1 in vita sua? Che progetto è quello di rinnovare a Montella per poi licenziarlo dopo 10 partite di campionato? Che progetto è giocare più di metà campionato con l'allenatore della primavera? Che progetto è quello di annunciare ad inizio stagione che puntiamo almeno al quarto posto (ammiccando magari a qualcosa di più) e poi dopo 2-3 mesi annunciare pubblicamente che sarà una stagione di transizione? Che progetto è quello di spendere a caso 250 milioni per poi dichiarare pubblicamente che si potrebbe l'anno prossimo vendere 1-2 big?
I 70000 ad agosto sono solo un bel momento in una stagione che sarà ricordata nella notte dei tempi come fallimentare. Non sono la misura della bontà di un progetto. L'Inter a momenti quest'anno farà 70000 spettatori di media a partita, devono quindi fare i caroselli ogni domenica per i prossimi 5 anni?

Poi se mi dici che questo è quello che passa in convento e dobbiamo farcelo andare bene allora è un altro discorso. Però siamo sempre lì "prima si stava peggio, quindi tutto quello che viene dopo deve andarci bene per forza". A me prima (per "prima" intendo ovviamente gli ultimi 5-6 anni, non certo quelli prima ancora) faceva schifo come era gestito il Milan in base a quello che vedevo in campo e fuori. Ora non mi piace come è gestito Milan lo stesso. Non serve l'arabo, servono dirigenti capaci e non un AD apprendista che sceglie un DS apprendista e insieme guidano un Milan in situazioni già precarie di suo.


----------



## Heaven (19 Febbraio 2018)

[MENTION=4057]Milanlove[/MENTION] 

Ancora convinto che Mirabelli e quelli comprati facciano schifo? O era meglio aspettare prima di dare sentenze?


----------



## sballotello (19 Febbraio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Shevchenko il 17 agosto: _"Non so cosa aspettarmi dal Milan. C'è un modo programmato e un modo improvvisato per preparare una stagione, e per me al Milan ci sono azioni confuse. Non esiste un piano stabilito. Montella vedeva le cose in un certo modo, con una certa strategia, ma in questo lasso di tempo avrebbero dovuto agire più rapidamente. Poi ci sono così tanti nuovi giocatori. Ne prendono uno per una posizione, e poco dopo ne arriva un altro nello stesso ruolo. Questa è improvvisazione.
> Non posso sapere cosa ne sarà del Milan, ma auguro al club tutto il meglio, perché lo considero ancora la mia squadra”.
> _
> 
> Scusa Sheva. Tu e Paolo avevate capito tutto da tempo.



Scuse a Mirabelli?a fassone?


----------



## zlatan (19 Febbraio 2018)

Come non bisognava dare sentenze prima secondo me, non bisogna farlo neanche adesso. Aspettiamo almeno l'inter e poi facciamo un primo bilancio della gestione Gattuso. Domenica saremo a meno 10 dall'inter, c'è poco da stare allegri.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (19 Febbraio 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Come non bisognava dare sentenze prima secondo me, non bisogna farlo neanche adesso. Aspettiamo almeno l'inter e poi facciamo un primo bilancio della gestione Gattuso. Domenica saremo a meno 10 dall'inter, c'è poco da stare allegri.



Pienamente daccordo. Se alla fine di queste 3 partite - Roma, Lazio e Inter - saremo ancora col sorriso sulle labbra allora si può cominciare a parlare. Adesso bisogna lavorare e ancora lavorare.


----------

